# 97 altima speaker upgrade



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

I got my subs, now I need door speakers. My front door speakers are 4x6. I want to get some louder speakers. Some people are telling me not to get 4x6 cuz somehting about the way the woofer is shaped(oval), it wont play as good as a round woofer.They say get some kind of an adapter that goes from 4x6 to 6" or 6 1/2". Can someone shine a little light on this for me please? For the doors, should I get 2-way speakers or should I get midrages for the doors and seperate tweeters? What about full range speakers? What is a good rms wattage for thse kind of speakers? sorry so many Q's, but need lots of info..thanks a lot..!!


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

sorry, my front door speakers are 5x7, not 4x6...


----------



## P057080N (May 14, 2005)

yeah my '94 A. GLE has the same basic setup, 5x7's fronties, 6x9's backs. 

I upgraded the speakers before i found that circulars were better than ovals.

I'd go with trying to get 6's or 6.0's front and i think the same in the back, they should have mounts/plates or whatever they call em, it shouldnt be hard to do at all. the only thing i'd see buggin ya is trying to put those door panels back on, MAN! what a pain!. I had no trouble installing anything but the doorpanels took forever to put back on.



I like infinity's and pioneers.

Good Luck and have fun! :thumbup: :hal: :cheers:


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

ive tooken door panels off lots of times, kinda hard at first but i got the hang of it, just dont know what kinda speakers to get..


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Make your own adapter for round speakers by using some MDF board or possibly some masonite. Definitely go with 6.5" drivers, no ovals. Generally, 50 watts a side is good but follow your speaker's recommendations for rms power.


----------

